# Request for a location in Singapore



## Arsene (Jul 26, 2008)

HI,

I would like to know where is located *Pelanak* ? does somebody knows where is this place in Singapore ?

Thanks
Marc From Paris


----------



## jooze (Sep 6, 2008)

Marc From Paris 
Do you have more information?
Is it a road or street name?

From the best of my knowledge (48years in Singapore), Pelanak is not a town or location.


cheers,


----------



## yogibabe (Jul 10, 2008)

wild guess - he might mean peranakan  which then doesn't point to any place in particular unless it's Peranakan Place, near Centrepoint (do they still call that place with this name?)


----------

